# Blk Bentley Azure 85hrs /Full Correction/ Signature Gloss



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

Its been a while since we posted a detail from the gloss-it detail studio. Gloss-it has been busy filming & producing our new instructional video series. They are really going to help learn proper application with all the GI products and full paint correction with the PC and GI correction polishes.

I received a call on week ago Tuesday from the General manager of Bentley & Rolls Royce of Las Vegas. He asked for my help and explained they had received a very badly damage 2010 Black Bentley Azure Convertible with severe paint damage. They said they had received an estimate of $50,000 from Bentley authorized body shop for total repaint. It did not sound good at all from his tone of voice on the phone. I said we needed to see the car to give them our professional opinion on if we could save the paint on the car.

When the car arrived we pulled into the detail bay and proceed to give the car an IPA wipe down to inspect the paint carefully.

I placed halogen lights around the car and was surprised in the condition of the paint. I asked if they had buffed at the dealer and the Gm replied no arrived from the factory in this condition. I was in total shock!

The car had pig tails from wet sanding all over, rids like I have never seen in a paint finish and micro marring and swirl marks like the technicians at the factory hired rookies to buff the car.

Now remember folks these cars are limited to less then 100 units per year and have a hefty price tag of 372,000 US Dollars plus tax and registration. Yikes









So I put an estimate together of 60 plus hours just for correction time not including a final finish or detail. This would go through Bentley of North America for approval and in less the 24 hrs was given the green light for us to start!

This is going to be a long write up with many pictures... so bare with me. Also a video will be released very soon after this write up to give a further look into this major restoration.

Enjoy~
*
Paint Correction Products / Equipment.*
Makita Rotary Polisher
Porter Cable 7424 Xp
*Step 1:* Extreme cut with Grey wool heavy cut pad. ( 2200 rpm's working down to 1600 rpm's with one spritz of gloss enhancer quick detailer ) 
*Step 2:* Evo Fast cut white foam pad, extreme cut, Evp Pad Prime (1800 rpm's working down to 800 rpm's with one spritz of gloss enhancer quick detailer ) 
*Step 3:* Evolution cut with Green foam pad, Evp pad prime. (1500 rpm's working down to 600 rpm's with one spritz of gloss enhancer quick detailer ) 
*Step: 4* Evolution Polish with Blue Finishing pad, Evp pad Prime. (1000 rpm's working down to 600 rpm's with one spritz of gloss enhancer quick detailer )
*Step: 5* Project Awesome finish with PC at speed 5. To bond and cure properly allow to sit on finish for 1 hr. *2 coats applied*

*Exterior products:*
GI shampoo
GI green clay bar
GI Gloss Enhancer quick detailer
Foam wash mitt
GI Ultra plush drying towel
GI Signature wheel gel
GI Signature Tire gloss
GI T.R.V. rubber & vinyl protectant
7424 xp porter cable machine polisher
GI Evo 5 inch Rotary backing plate
GI Evo Fast cut 5 inch White pad 
GI EVP Pad Prime
GI Extreme cut 
GI Evo Green polish foam pad
GI Evolution polish
GI Blue 5.75 foam finishing pad
Project Awesome 
GI Red 5.75 GI 100ppi foam finishing pad
GI Concorso gloss
GI Red 100ppi hand foam applicator
GI Ultra plush blue micro fiber towels

*Interior Products:*
GI Satin & Vinyl cleaner
GI Satin Leather polish
GI Interior sponge

Here the outside shot taken before work was started. Very heavy buffer trails and micro marring. This car is no joke!

*Before:*


















































Drivers door very deep scratch below mirror









































*This is part 1... stay tune*


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

*Part 2*

*Wash process begins:*

















*Fallout embedded in paint finish from transport from LA to Vegas*


























*Okay time to bring inside and tape off and protect convertible top and mask body side moldings & trim.*










*Time for test panel to find best pad and product combination. New high in-density light / sun gun with 1800 lumen used to show the severe swirl-marks, rids & micro marring. This is about 3 times brighter then the 3m version*



































*Once we found the plan of action to correct paint we all went to work.*


















Part 3 next... stay tune.


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

*Part 3*

I*nterior was brand new. Very little worked needed. We removed the Bentley service dept technicians hand prints and grease from the door panels and seats. The interior was clean & protected with Gloss-it Satin Leather cleaner and Gloss-it Satin Leather protectant. The wood was hand polished with Evolution polish then protected with gloss finish. The finishing touch on the wood and chrome accents was Gloss Enhancer quick detailer.

I must say the craftsmanship of the interior was outstanding and "top notch" I would not of choose a light color interior but does look gorgeous
*

































*Engine compartment was up next. T.R.V was hand applied and buffed to all plastic surfaces and rubber hoses. *


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

*Grand finale~ Inside shots*

*These are some of many after shots that were taken inside the shop with halogens. I will post the best of the bunch. *


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

*Nothing like a corrected black finish in the direct sunlight! Stay tune for the HD quailty video of the whole paint correction process.*

















































*
Nothing but reflections~*
































































*
Thanks for looking~*


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Lovely car, great work guys!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Wow - that was a bit of a mess :doublesho

Great correction work and a absolutely stunning finish 

Where is that Stanley light available from?


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

I must be getting old, I always classed Bentleys as cars for old retired folk with to much money, but that looks incredible. Superb finish on there guys, awesome work!:thumb:


----------



## warrenlord51 (Jun 1, 2008)

Spot on results looks superb. I also would like to know where the stanley light is available


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice on a great car too


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

That was a great turnaround guys:thumb:


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice job. Looks great.

I've put a thread up about the spotlight guys!


----------



## Dunkwho (Jan 23, 2009)

Very nice ... and clearly you undercut the re-paint to give a $45k fix , no?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Super correction work there and the final results speak for themselves........:thumb:

Looks cool in the final pics, thanks for sharing..............:wave:



Cullers said:


> Nice job. Looks great.
> 
> I've put a thread up about the spotlight guys!


Where.......


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work there


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

Great job. Lovely car.

I have to say though that having just watched the Megafactories program in the UK about Rolls Royce and the care that they put into the paint in the factory I would imagine somebody has tried to wash and polish that since it came out of the Bentley factory....and failed.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice work Rich, can't argue with sun shots like that - flawless! Well done to you and the GI team. :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning work puts that program the other night to shame


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Nicely done guys!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Amazing after results :thumb:

Can you give any more details on the 'Stanley' torch please .


----------



## Mojito (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow, I never heard of an estimate of $50,000 for a total repaint.
Must be some special paint!


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

ads2k said:


> Amazing after results :thumb:
> 
> Can you give any more details on the 'Stanley' torch please .


The Stanley light was purchased at our super hardware store called Lowes much like Home Depot here in the states.

I must say its much brighter then the 3m sun gun or even the infra-tech.

They also make a LED version that is around 200 lumen. I will post picture of this when I get a chance.

What funny is I thought the Fenix was bright and show every paint imperfection but these lights are no joke. When I was doing a comparison side bu side the Fenix light and 3 sun gun looked perfect then I put both stanley lights and was shocked to see imperfections still. So these lights are more demanding but will take paint correction yet to another level.

The stanley lights were much cheaper then the Fenix and 3m sun gun, and can be plugged in a recharge for up to 4 to 5 hrs of continuous light usage. No batteries.

The cost was about 45 Us dollars for the stanley seen in the write up.Great value!

_*"Correction is all in the lighting"*_:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

acprc said:


> Great job. Lovely car.
> 
> I have to say though that having just watched the Megafactories program in the UK about Rolls Royce and the care that they put into the paint in the factory I would imagine somebody has tried to wash and polish that since it came out of the Bentley factory....and failed.


+1

Awesome finish!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Found the Stanley 2M Series Spotlight on Amazon:
link
That is amazing value if it is better than the 3M Sun Gun.
I think it may well be replacing my Brinkman


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks Rich glad you enjoyed the write up!



WX51 TXR said:


> Nice work Rich, can't argue with sun shots like that - flawless! Well done to you and the GI team. :thumb:


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

Soooo Sweet. What a class job you guys did on that motor.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Great job, i thought you had only posted on Gloss It forum but on here as well as a international supporter.

Nice car and great job, I just love Gloss It brand and products.

Keep them coming Rich:thumb:


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

nice work :thumb:


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

simply amazing transformation!!!


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

supercharged said:


> simply amazing transformation!!!


Thank you kindly!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work guys


----------



## pugs9000 (Feb 7, 2010)

That is a shocking paint finish- i doubt, considering the level of finish to the rest of the car it would have been allowed to leave bentley like that, but nonetheless a brilliant turn around.


----------



## madis (Apr 21, 2010)

nice work on great car!


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

madis said:


> nice work on great car!


Thank you kindly~


----------

